# Movie Review- Last Holiday



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

After being diagnosed with a fatal disease, a shy sales clerk goes on a European vacation to live out the rest of her life. With nothing to lose--or so she thinks--her behavior becomes more irreverent and outrageous each day, only to find out later she was misdiagnosed. 

Yes I admit it I saw it. I was bored one night so I went. The above summary basically says it all. It has some really good laughs. It makes you want to live life to the fullest everyday. I say rent it some night when you are bored and want some plain good fun.


----------

